# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  World Strongest Men Competetors Pix

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Football_Bill

Mark Henry is my favorite Strongest man. This pic is from the Arnold Classic Strongman Competition which he won.

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## GenuinePL

Kevin, haven't talk to you in a while, but it looks like you are still picture happy person. Honestly, how many pix do you have by now. LOL

Nice pics, I love this competition.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by GenuinePL_ 
> *Kevin, haven't talk to you in a while, but it looks like you are still picture happy person. Honestly, how many pix do you have by now. LOL
> 
> Nice pics, I love this competition.*


Hey GPL !!!! No we haven't chatted in a while bro, I will shoot you a PM today for sure.

Oh yeah I am pix happy but I post 'em and then delete them from my harddrive.  :Big Grin:  No need to keep them if I have them here ...oops  :Blush:  now Jason knows what I am up too (j/k Jason  :LOL:  )

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## ibiza69

hey kevin do you have any pics of bill kazmair, or jon pal sigmason? the two greatest stongmen of all time? BTW i love the hugo gerard pics, he's awsome and a real cool guy. i met him at the calgary strongest man even at the stampede lat year, i also met magnus ver magnusen and gerit badenhorst.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *hey kevin do you have any pics of bill kazmair, or jon pal sigmason? the two greatest stongmen of all time? BTW i love the hugo gerard pics, he's awsome and a real cool guy. i met him at the calgary strongest man even at the stampede lat year, i also met magnus ver magnusen and gerit badenhorst.*


Ibiza69 I will look for Kaz and Sigmarsson pix tonight for you. I will post what I can, no problem bro. Give me a day or two though, don't get mad at me as I may not be able to get them up until Wednesday.

----------


## Adam185

hey gotta get some pics of andrew raines (sp?) aka stumpy he's the shortest strongman at 5'3"

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *5*


Is that Whit Baskin before, or after his car wreck?

--dnb

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Is that Whit Baskin before, or after his car wreck?
> 
> --dnb*


Not sure, the pix are from a 1999 competition.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Adam185_ 
> *hey gotta get some pics of andrew raines (sp?) aka stumpy he's the shortest strongman at 5'3"*


Will try and get some.

----------


## Canes4Ever

19

----------


## Canes4Ever

20

----------


## Canes4Ever

21

----------


## Canes4Ever

22

----------


## Canes4Ever

23

----------


## Canes4Ever

24

----------


## Canes4Ever

25

----------


## Canes4Ever

26

----------


## Canes4Ever

27

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## Canes4Ever

30

----------


## Canes4Ever

31

----------


## Canes4Ever

32 Female competetor

----------


## Canes4Ever

33 another Female Competetor

----------


## Canes4Ever

34

----------


## Canes4Ever

35

----------


## Canes4Ever

36 another Lady Competetor

----------


## Canes4Ever

37 Lady Competetor

----------


## Canes4Ever

38

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Not sure, the pix are from a 1999 competition.*


Okay, that's before then. Last picture I saw of him he was about 180 lbs and didn't even look like the same person. Being comatose for several months will do that to a person...

--dnb

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Ibiza69 I will look for Kaz and Sigmarsson pix tonight for you. I will post what I can, no problem bro. Give me a day or two though, don't get mad at me as I may not be able to get them up until Wednesday.*


thats alright bro, take your time. the more pics the merrier :Big Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

bill kazmair

----------


## ibiza69

kaz

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 2

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 3

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 4

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 5

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 6

----------


## ibiza69

kaz at 7% bf and 330 lbs

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 7

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 8

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 9

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 10

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 11

kaz with rikku kiri

----------


## ibiza69

kaz 12

----------


## ibiza69

kaz with jon pall sigmarson

----------


## ibiza69

kaz with jon pall

----------


## Canes4Ever

IBIZA69 !!!!!  :Clapping Hands:  

Great pix Ibiza thanks !

----------


## ibiza69

kaz and jon pall

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *IBIZA69 !!!!!  
> 
> Great pix Ibiza thanks !*


wait there's more, i could post all night :LOL:

----------


## ibiza69

jon

----------


## ibiza69

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## ibiza69

jon battles kaz  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

hey that guy's stealing my car :Mad:   :LOL:  !!!

----------


## ibiza69

gary taylor at 92 WSM

----------


## ibiza69

jon pall 2

----------


## ibiza69

svend karlsen 2001 WSM

----------


## ibiza69

karlsen

----------


## ibiza69

karlsen 2

----------


## ibiza69

karlsen 3

----------


## ibiza69

training with stones

----------


## ibiza69

magnus on letterman squating 2 east indian guys

----------


## Canes4Ever

69

----------


## Canes4Ever

70

----------


## Canes4Ever

71

----------


## Canes4Ever

72

----------


## Canes4Ever

73

----------


## Canes4Ever

74

----------


## Canes4Ever

75

----------


## Canes4Ever

76

----------


## Canes4Ever

77

----------


## Canes4Ever

78

----------


## Canes4Ever

79

----------


## Canes4Ever

80

----------


## Canes4Ever

81

----------


## Canes4Ever

82

----------


## ibiza69

magnus samuelson breaking some poor guys arm in competition :EEK!:

----------


## ibiza69

super kaz

----------


## ibiza69

2001 Worlds strongest men and women

----------


## ibiza69

rocklift

----------


## ibiza69

Svend Karlsen after winning Europes Strongest man contest 2001

----------


## ibiza69

jps

----------


## Canes4Ever

89

----------


## Canes4Ever

90

----------


## Canes4Ever

91

----------


## Canes4Ever

92

----------


## Canes4Ever

93

----------


## Canes4Ever

94

----------


## Canes4Ever

95

----------


## Canes4Ever

96

----------


## Canes4Ever

97

----------


## Canes4Ever

98

----------


## Canes4Ever

99

----------


## Canes4Ever

100

----------


## Canes4Ever

101

----------


## Canes4Ever

102

----------


## Canes4Ever

103

----------


## Canes4Ever

104

----------


## Canes4Ever

105

----------


## Canes4Ever

106

----------


## Canes4Ever

107

----------


## Canes4Ever

108

----------


## Canes4Ever

109

----------


## Canes4Ever

110

----------


## Pete235

:Frown:  No pics of my favorite?? Jouko Ahola

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> * No pics of my favorite?? Jouko Ahola*


Will look today bro !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

111

----------


## Canes4Ever

112

----------


## Canes4Ever

113

----------


## Canes4Ever

114

----------


## Canes4Ever

115

----------


## Canes4Ever

116

----------


## Canes4Ever

117

----------


## Canes4Ever

118

----------


## Canes4Ever

119

----------


## Canes4Ever

120

----------


## Canes4Ever

121

----------


## Canes4Ever

122

----------


## huge0503

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *3*


Johnny Perry and Hugo Girard are both Monsters!
Johnny... RIP
Girard has a 70 inch chest... holy shit!!!!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Some friends had invited me to go workout at the Olympia in San Antonio, well that's where all the big boys around that area train so seeong big guys isn't uncommon there, but i walked up to my boys who was squatting and I see this pretty big fella squatting 405 like it's nothing for 10 or so reps. Any way when all is said and done he turns around and it's Jill Mills. My jaw hit the floor seeing a woman close up that damn big. Sad thing to say is she's still sexy as hell! From then on I've been a fan of hers.

----------


## peam

nice avatar ibiza69 hehehe

----------


## The Base

Just found this picture of Gary Taylor here - this 418lb press equates to 190kg's. Gary's best, and WORLD RECORD is actually 267.5kgs - Behind neck press!! That equates to some 588lbs

----------


## loword

does anyone know what type of "gear" strongman use

----------


## The Base

What don't they use!!!! Dbol , Deca , Sus250 to name but a few.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## LostUp

"magnus samuelson breaking some poor guys arm in competition

ibiza69 has attached the following image(s):"


This is kind of old I'd just like to inform everyone that the poor guy getting his arm broke on page 3 of this thread is a HUGE aussie named Nathan Jones... some of ya might have heard of him hehehe  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## David22

What about my favorite...Marius ?
It's a young polish man...huge with that and really strong !

Does anyone have some pics of him ?

----------

